# 1/3rd Rule -How many days between mows?



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

My TTTF grass is pretty high right now. If I abide by the 1/3rd rule, how many days between moss do I need to wait in order to get the height down to a more regular height?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

That depends on 3 things:

1. How tall is it now?
2. What is the current rate of growth?
3. What's your target height.

From that you can figure out how long it will take.

If the grass is really flying you can mow every other day, or even every day if you want to.


----------



## Mdew091 (Apr 21, 2021)

I've been heavy on my fertilizer frequency, mowing 2x weekly is barely enough


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've thought about this too. 
If I mow Friday morning and remove 1/3, I wouldn't want to mow again Friday afternoon and remove another 1/3. 
I like to give a full day in between cuts. This last weekend I was overgrown. I mowed Friday afternoon to remove 1". Mowed again Sunday remove another 1/2". 
I think the grass needs to "rest" in between cuts.


----------



## CanadianGrassMan (Apr 25, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> I've thought about this too.
> If I mow Friday morning and remove 1/3, I wouldn't want to mow again Friday afternoon and remove another 1/3.
> I like to give a full day in between cuts. This last weekend I was overgrown. I mowed Friday afternoon to remove 1". Mowed again Sunday remove another 1/2".
> I think the grass needs to "rest" in between cuts.


But how long of rest between cuts I think is OP's question.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut at 3.625" on Sunday. After about 1/4" of rain since then, it's sitting at about 4-4.125" right now. I've been mowing about every 3-5 days depending on rain.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

CanadianGrassMan said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > I've thought about this too.
> ...


I let it rest at least one day in between cuts.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Its growing pretty fast now. I want to bring it down to do a level project. Mow at 4" one day, 2 days later at 3.2", and its already at 5" or more. Then it rains and I have to mow at 4" again. Ugh. I don't like mowing 3 times a week. Wait at least one day between, two would be better.


----------



## cubsfan24 (May 4, 2020)

It's impossible to keep up with right now, and the grass stays damp. Clumping everywhere, and my mower cant handle it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Just cut it down and do a double cut, it will recover. Just don't let it get away from you next time.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

This was actually on my "questions for TLF" list today. I have been maintaining at 3", last cut last Wednesday (4/28). In the subsequent six days we got a full 2.5" of rain, and my work schedule never allowed me to get out when there was a small dry stretch. I was finally able to get out last night and cut at 3". Looks like it took off ~0.5", so certainly within the 1/3 rule, but I'm planning on going back out today and lowering the HOC a bit (my target HOC is 2.5"). I'll still be within the 1/3 rule, but I'm assuming a full 24 hour rest is sufficient for the grass.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I have double cut at different heights many times on the same day. Do a pass at one height then do a perpendicular pass at a lower height. Your grass isn't that fragile. It will recover and be fine


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm cutting every third day. KBG at a hair under an inch.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm mowing at 3.75" every three to four days. The fescue and bluegrass is going nuts now.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

What's this rain that you guys are talking about and how can we get some? -everyone in utah


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Harts said:


> I have double cut at different heights many times on the same day. Do a pass at one height then do a perpendicular pass at a lower height. Your grass isn't that fragile. It will recover and be fine


OMG @Harts you are such a rebel. :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

My pasture mix grows about 1/2" to 1" a day. We are mowing every three days so we can at least get some water down in between. Even then, we cut almost half off each mow and it's also still damp and we can't keep up with it.
It still turns green. So unless you scalp it, you'll probably be okay.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

nnnnnate said:


> What's this rain that you guys are talking about and how can we get some? -everyone in utah


The surest way I know to get biblical rain is to put your seed down on a lawn renovation.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

After all the recent rain in MD, my front yard went from 3" to 8" in just over a week. Factor in work with Preakness and a 1 year old, I had no time.

Mowed it down to 2.5" last night, still green


----------

